
Understanding Clojure's Persistent Vectors (2013) - Naac
https://hypirion.com/musings/understanding-persistent-vector-pt-1
======
dang
Related from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8503912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8503912)

Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6445628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6445628)

